# Best cure for problem anal glands



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

What is the best cure for anal glands?

for the past few years I keep having to take my dog to the vets to have her anal glands emptied.

I have tried adding bran to her food, as advised by my vet, but it has made no difference in how solid her poop is.

She is on Burns fish and rice dry kibble, nothing else not even any treats.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I have found mine get constipated and both have gland issues on Burns. Have you tried changing foods?


----------



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

She was on James Wellbeloved before and was still bad


----------



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I have just been searching the internet and also of people suggest Pumpkin.

Say you can get 100% pure pumpkin in cans but I don't think I have ever seen it here so not sure if it is only available in cans in America.

Has anyone tried using pumpkin?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

pandawolf said:


> What is the best cure for anal glands?
> 
> for the past few years I keep having to take my dog to the vets to have her anal glands emptied.
> 
> ...


Just had a look on Dorwest site who do licencensed herbal Vet madicine to see if they had anything, as the only thing I had heard of was adding oatbran to the food but that seems to have varying success, there is also Protexin pro fibre that as well as being extra fibre I think it may also have a pre and pro biotic in it.
Maybe worth a try.

Dorwest Herbs suggest this:-
Anal Glands in Dogs (Inflamed)

These glands are on either side of the dog's anus and sometimes can become blocked, particularly in the smaller breeds of dog. Often, the first sign of blocked anal glands in dogs is the dog dragging its bottom on the ground or continually licking the area. It is essential that the diet contains enough roughage but also that the motions are not too soft so that the glands are cleared by the normal pressure of faecal evacuation. 
Give the daily treatment dosage of Garlic & Fenugreek tablets , at a rate of 2 tablets per 5kgs bodyweight daily, to relieve any minor infection that may have occurred and bathe the area with purifying Garlic Juice liquid to soothe and cleanse. If the problem persists or worsens consult your veterinary surgeon so that he can clear the glands manually, as in extreme cases an abscess may result. 
Don't forget you can contact Dorwest on 01308 897272 for advice on treatment of your dog or cat.

Garlic & Fenugreek Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

Garlic Juice for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

Something I havent heard of for anal glands but may also be worth a try perhaps.


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

you can get the pumpkin in waitrose 
Libby's Pumpkin Puree - Waitrose

It helped firm my chi's stools up, he was starting to have signs of anal gland problems and had loose stools.
I also tried the protexin pro fibre, which didn't help him at all.

But even with the pumpkin it still wasn't 100% so the only thing that properly solved his tummy problems/loose stools was switching to raw and him having bone heavy meals, which appears to have also stopped any anal gland problems ( he was starting to scoot and smell of fish)


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

some dogs are just unable to empty themselves no matter how hard their poops are.. our little zelda is one and we just empty her every month, its no problem apart from the gag worthy stench but it means she doesnt get infections or impacted.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Another thing that may help is fenugreek seeds, soaked over night in water and you give a teaspoon full. Once eaten they do make the dog smell mildly of curry. They can be bought from a health food shop and supermarkets.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Get your vet to teach you to do it yourself. Even with bone heavy meals, my youngsters have had problems. It's easy but stinky to do.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it's an individual dog thing. Of my six Kali has to have hers emptied around every three months because she has had abscess's burst on three occasions, Flynns empty practically ever time he poos (healthy according to my vet) Marty has never needed his emptying in nearly eight years and never smelt him empty either, neither have any of my little dogs. They are all fed raw so their diets are exactly the same. 

I don't think bran helps at all tbh because I've tried this with Kali and still no different. Kali's problem is the secretion is too thick to be expelled on its own, it's not 'fluid' enough and more of a 'putty' consistency while Flynns is like a liquid and expelled in a small amount on toileting.

So all the dogs on exactly the same diet and all very different. Four who've never had any hint of blocked glands or the awful fishy smell. Occasionally Flynns will catch his fur so I get baby wipes and a squirt of dog shampoo or hibiscrub, give it a clean up and rinse with more moistened wipes, towel dry and dust with talc. Fresh as a daisy, lol!


----------



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

we have a small Wairose so I may see if they stock the tins of pumpkin, thanks.

Tried oat bran in the past but didn't work unfortunatly.

My other dog occasionally has had a bad stomach and the vet prescribed a paste which had probiotics and prebiotics, cleared her diarrhea up really well.
Would this work and is it safe to give long term, think it was called Canikur


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dexter started to smell like fish two days ago could t work out what it was! Ten my boyfriend said it was his glands. So squeezed them himself OMG it stunk and I couldn't believe how much come out! Will be keeping on top of that now. Dexter has had tummy problems for the past few weeks so hoping that's why they got blocked so hopefully he won't smell like fish anymore


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

pandawolf said:


> we have a small Wairose so I may see if they stock the tins of pumpkin, thanks.
> 
> Tried oat bran in the past but didn't work unfortunatly.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use Canikur or Protexin Prokolin on a long term basis. Either product is very good for upset stomachs but not to use for ongoing anal gland problems.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> I wouldn't use Canikur or Protexin Prokolin on a long term basis. Either product is very good for upset stomachs but not to use for ongoing anal gland problems.


What would you suggest would be ok learn term to help his anal gland? Also once he has had an anal gland build up will he always suffer with this?


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

We've not had any problems with this but I did read this yesterday...might help?

Holistic approach to anal gland problems in dogs


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

dexter12 said:


> What would you suggest would be ok learn term to help his anal gland? Also once he has had an anal gland build up will he always suffer with this?


Not necessarily. In my experience some dogs have problems up to about 3 yrs old, some are fine until they reach 7-8 yrs old and then start to have problems, some never have problems and some (one of mine included) have problems throughout their life.

I had to express one of my dog's glands at least every two weeks and her stools were always rock solid.

My old vet showed me how to do it at least 35 yrs ago. Ask your vet to show you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

pandawolf said:


> we have a small Wairose so I may see if they stock the tins of pumpkin, thanks.
> 
> Tried oat bran in the past but didn't work unfortunatly.
> 
> ...


Canikur and protexin prokolin is only for use when they have diarrhoea aswell as the pro and pre biotic it has koalin and pectin in it or the Prokolin does so using it when the dog is fine could block them up.

I use Bionic Biotic which you can use all the time its a supplement and found it very good.
Probiotic for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Dog Health Supplement | Pooch and Mutt

Other then that you can just buy pre and pro biotic on its own.
YUMPRO BioActiv - Lintbells

Protexin also do a pro and pre biotic alone called Pro-soluble that you can get and they also do something called Pro-Fibre ro add added fibre to the diet
All of the above you can use on a daily basis.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Not necessarily. In my experience some dogs have problems up to about 3 yrs old, some are fine until they reach 7-8 yrs old and then start to have problems, some never have problems and some (one of mine included) have problems throughout their life.
> 
> I had to express one of my dog's glands at least every two weeks and her stools were always rock solid.
> 
> My old vet showed me how to do it at least 35 yrs ago. Ask your vet to show you.


My bf knows how to do it. It's not a problem if we have to keep doing it. One of the joys of owning a pet


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Canikur and protexin prokolin is only for use when they have diarrhoea aswell as the pro and pre biotic it has koalin and pectin in it or the Prokolin does so using it when the dog is fine could block them up.
> 
> I use Bionic Biotic which you can use all the time its a supplement and found it very good.
> Probiotic for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Dog Health Supplement | Pooch and Mutt
> ...


Whats in the bionic biotic? can't see ingredients listed, looking for a good probiotic atm! 

oops nvm found it.


----------



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Managed to get some tins of Pumpkin, a make called Libbys.

Does anyone know if you can give it straight from the tin or if it needs heating up?
There is nothing on the side of the tin except a recipe for pumpkin pie so not sure if it can be eating straight from the tin or not


----------

